# Security issues on 2000 Chevy silverado



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok my Beloved has this truck.
It has a key fob thing. Ever since we got it the security light blinks all the time.

Lately it does this thing when he goes to start it, at random times it will just shut down and not start. he has to wait 10 minutes and try again.

We know it is connected to the security system, the dealer admits that. 

What he wants to do is disconnect that system. The dealer says it can be done, but they are "not allowed" to do it.

We have tried googling but can not find anything on it.
Do any of you guys have an idea?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I "borrowed" the following from another site

*You need to reset the security system. Turn the key on. The security light should be flashing. Leave the key on for 11 minutes. The security light should stop flashing. Turn the key off. Turn the key on. Leave the key on for 11 min. again. Do the process a third time. It should start and run on the next key turn. ( also hook a battery charger to the truck while doing this 30 min. procedure. If the battery goes low at any time you will have to start over*


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks I passed it on to Beloved and he asked this:

do i have to wait for the next time it fails to start before trying? and how exact is the 11 minutes?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

My opinion is that a reset could be done any time. My guess is that the time is not less the the time mentioned. Since nothing should be "hurt" just try it. I reset the heater/air conditioner on a Buick and had little faith in what I was doing. Surprisingly it fixed the heater/air conditioner. The dealer wanted $400 plus!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, I will let hubby know.

Yes the acs in both truck are out.

For mine it needs a rebuild for his he was told flush the system and recharge. He is seeing about the costs to do that.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I want to thank those who offered suggestions on this issue.
Last week Beloved's battery died.
We got towed to a place that puts in the new battery for you.
Since we got the new battery there have been no issues, it works every time!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I want to thank those who offered suggestions on this issue.
> Last week Beloved's battery died.


The first thing I thought of was the battery, because my wife's Explorer shows the same symptoms whenever it's time for a new one


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Too bad you can't disconnect those security systems, they are dangerous.
I had a 98, that everytime I got it up to 100 mph the engine would shut down, let my foot off the accelerator,, the engine would start again. I tried this about 3 times, and it happened every time.
Once the engine dies,,the steering locks up, and no brakes.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Marsh, I know. It makes me angry that they won't. 
they say they are not allowed to.
It is HIS truck you are allowed to do anything he asked you to do on it.


----------

